# Visa 189: Family as co-applicant vs moving family after visa grant



## nanho (Nov 5, 2014)

Hi,
I will be trying for Australian PR and was considering applying for 189 for myself only and not having my wife and son (5 years) as co-applicants) ?

1.) Can anyone guide on the pros and cons of having wife and son as co-applicants in 189/190 visa as opposed to migrating them later (when only I am the applicant of 189 visa application) ?

2.) If wife and son are not co-applicants in 189 application, how can they be called later and under what category ?

3.) Will wife and son still classify as "Permanent Residants" if they are called later ? 

4.) Can wife work in Australia for both such scenarios ?

5.) What is the timeline involved in getting visa/sponsorship if wife and son are sponsored later ?

Thanks,


----------



## GinjaNINJA (Apr 29, 2014)

If you include your family in 189/190 application visa fee would be 3520(base fee) + 1760(adult over 18) + 880(additional applicant under 18) >> basically family of 3 (husband, wife and a kid).
Also they get visa with you i.e in 3 months as per 189/190 processing timelines.

If you do not include your family and apply for spouse visa with a dependent child apart from 3520(189/190 visa fee) you end up paying for separate spouse visa i.e + 3085(spouse) + 770(1 child). 
*Wait time 12-15 months.* You ll be separated from your family. Also to sponsor them for spouse visa you ll have to settle in Australia in the first place. If you cant handle the separation they can be with you for a limited time on a visitor visa for limited stay & they ll to return back to home country before spouse visa is finalized (+ additional charges for visitor visa).

http://www.immi.gov.au/Help/Pages/fe...rges/visa.aspx


----------



## nanho (Nov 5, 2014)

Thanks NINJA, That helps.


----------



## vishnuvpotty (Jan 27, 2014)

GinjaNINJA said:


> If you include your family in 189/190 application visa fee would be 3520(base fee) + 1760(adult over 18) + 880(additional applicant under 18) >> basically family of 3 (husband, wife and a kid).
> Also they get visa with you i.e in 3 months as per 189/190 processing timelines.
> 
> If you do not include your family and apply for spouse visa with a dependent child apart from 3520(189/190 visa fee) you end up paying for separate spouse visa i.e + 3085(spouse) + 770(1 child).
> ...


1) So if the child is born in India,then it will be minimum 12-15 months, before the child can move to Australia? That doesn't sounds good. 
And also i heard that fees for Child Visa 101 is AU$2370 with the child as lone applicant.
2) And can we apply for spouse visa with dependent child when we are holding PR, but not yet moved to australia?


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

1: Yes you heard it right, the fee for Child Visa-101 is $2370 & time line is roughly around 14 months.

Check this link for fees & visa processing time: 

Fees and charges for visas

https://www.immi.gov.au/about/charters/client-services-charter/visas/5.0.htm

For Child Visa only: You do not need to be in Australia at the time of application. You can still be a sponsoring parent if you: entered Australia in the past but are outside Australia when you lodge the application or have been granted your Australian permanent resident visa but have not yet entered Australia.

2: You can't sponsor until you meet the Usual Resident requirement which means you live & work in Australia.

Girl Aussie 



vishnuvpotty said:


> 1) So if the child is born in India,then it will be minimum 12-15 months, before the child can move to Australia? That doesn't sounds good.
> And also i heard that fees for Child Visa 101 is AU$2370 with the child as lone applicant.
> 2) And can we apply for spouse visa with dependent child when we are holding PR, but not yet moved to australia?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

GinjaNINJA said:


> If you include your family in 189/190 application visa fee would be 3520(base fee) + 1760(adult over 18) + 880(additional applicant under 18) >> basically family of 3 (husband, wife and a kid).
> Also they get visa with you i.e in 3 months as per 189/190 processing timelines.
> 
> If you do not include your family and apply for spouse visa with a dependent child apart from 3520(189/190 visa fee) you end up paying for separate spouse visa i.e + 3085(spouse) + 770(1 child).
> ...


spouse visa fees were hiked 50% 6 weeks ago

It's around 4500 now more or less !

That makes it even worse


----------



## verynewuser (Jan 5, 2016)

TheExpatriate said:


> spouse visa fees were hiked 50% 6 weeks ago
> 
> It's around 4500 now more or less !
> 
> That makes it even worse


It has increased even more now. At the moment of this writing it is $6865. 

and by the way, earlier I had made an intentional mistake by NOT including my family in the 189 PR visa.


----------



## abrahameldo (Jul 17, 2014)

Goodness me! How does that make sense. If you include them as part of the application, it costs only AUD 1835 (spouse/Partner) + 920 (kid < 18)

But if you want to get them after the 190 grant, it costs AUD 7000 (spouse) + 1800 (kid < 18). How does that make any sense? IS it a mistake ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

abrahameldo said:


> Goodness me! How does that make sense. If you include them as part of the application, it costs only AUD 1835 (spouse/Partner) + 920 (kid < 18)
> 
> But if you want to get them after the 190 grant, it costs AUD 7000 (spouse) + 1800 (kid < 18). How does that make any sense? IS it a mistake ?


Nope

Thats the correct amount


Cheers


----------



## abrahameldo (Jul 17, 2014)

Does the wife need to go through a skill assessment / language tests?

Or its all just documentation n stuff....Thanks


----------



## verynewuser (Jan 5, 2016)

abrahameldo said:


> Does the wife need to go through a skill assessment / language tests?
> 
> Or its all just documentation n stuff....Thanks


No assessment, just documentation.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

verynewuser said:


> No assessment, just documentation.


It's incorrect 

Wife has to prove functional English which may require her to sit for English tests in case she has not studied in English medium school or college 


Cheers


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu (Jul 1, 2017)

So how do we proceed that the education was in English medium? Will the degree and marks card suffice? I don't mind getting my wife appear for PTE though


----------



## verynewuser (Jan 5, 2016)

newbienz said:


> It's incorrect
> 
> Wife has to prove functional English which may require her to sit for English tests in case she has not studied in English medium school or college
> 
> ...


ooops, That was an error on my end. I was subscribed to another thread which is :

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...01722-ielts-required-patner-visa-309-not.html

and i thought the OP has asked about it so in a hurry i replied.

no confirmed info about 189 yet.. i never heard it or read it on immigration website


----------



## VIMAL11235 (Dec 24, 2017)

*189 section - EOI submitted for self only - Invite has arrived*

Hi All,

I did read the replies posted in this thread.

I have a few questions though. I had submitted my EOI in the same way / mindset mentioned in the previous posts from this thread. I thought of applying for Me first and then next for my Family.

So, I had submitted my EOI with a reference for my Wife and Kid to be part of future applications. I have not provided educational details for My Wife or anything for that matter so as to claim points.

I got 75 points and was requested to apply for a VISA.

1. Since I have not mentioned my Wife's details in EoI, can I include them as part of the VISA application and get VISAs for them as well?
2. I understand from this Thread and others that there is a bit of confusion on whether the spouse has to take IELTS as well. Kindly advise
3. Basic Question - I got my invite on March 21 and have till May 20 th to apply. 
My understanding is that this duration is for just submitting the application and not for putting in the documents and sealing the end to end process. Documentation and health tests would follow and could cross the date as well. Kindly advise.


----------

